# First proper clean of my TTS



## Se6 (Apr 26, 2015)

I have had it just over 3 weeks now and today was the day I finally had a chance to give it a proper clean.
Process was
Snow foam
Wash
De-tar
Iron-X
Wash
Clay
Wash
Quick machine polish (will go for full correction when I get time, probably a panel or 2 at a time)
Seal

The pics
during





after










I'm tired, sunburnt but pleased with my efforts!!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Looks great 8)


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks great... That wheel colour combo go well together.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Looking good :-*


----------

